# Can international shareholders attend AGMs in other countries?



## Dominover (1 December 2013)

This is probably a really naive question but can overseas stockholders attend annual general meetings / stockholder meetings in other countries.  Say I'm in Australia and I own stocks in the U.S.  Can I attend meetings over there?

Thanks


----------



## McLovin (2 December 2013)

Yes. As long as you're eligible for a visa/esta. You don't even need to be a shareholder.


----------



## sydboy007 (2 December 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me if a lot of US shareholder meetings are also broadcast live.  Could be a cheaper option.


----------

